# Well I Only Lost One Arrow



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

How wet was it?


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Not wet but very icy in parts be carefull.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

T.J. I'm headed up there today for a shoot.
I'll keep a look out for your arrow.
Who knows maybe we'll find some more arrows today that were miss placed over the winter.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

crazymoose,

I just hope it's not stuck in the Hoyt La Duche tree.hehehe


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Hey bigugly if your shooting CX Heritage 250's with a pink feather,Your arrow is in the cook house.
Arrows would be a lot easier to find if they we're in the target. lol!!!


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

That's the one and luckally didn't need it today. I missed a few as you can attest to, funny thing is I was shooting good till you came with us, funny how that works. Actually thanks a lot for the tips I would have never caught on to the position of my feet. There was a lot of guys out today and a lot of roaming for arrows but lots of fun. And yes I Wayner'ed a few...lol


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Hi T 
Had a great shoot with you and the boys. They both were entertaining to say the least.
I think a great day was had by all. Glad I could help.
We'll have to shoot again soon. TX's


----------



## Jord Hawkins (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey folks,

I'm brand new to archery and seriously considering joining Durham Archers. I'm not too worried about trying out any 3D courses right now but am I correct in assuming there are other ranges available for shooting?

Thanks,
Jord


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Jord Hawkins said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm brand new to archery and seriously considering joining Durham Archers. I'm not too worried about trying out any 3D courses right now but am I correct in assuming there are other ranges available for shooting?
> 
> ...


There are other clubs around, but Durham is the closest to your location. Come out to one of our openhouse/tour dates in May which are being held on the 7th and the 21st. from 12:00 - 3:00.

Randy


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Jord Hawkins said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm brand new to archery and seriously considering joining Durham Archers. I'm not too worried about trying out any 3D courses right now but am I correct in assuming there are other ranges available for shooting?
> 
> ...


Durham Archers does have some ranges as well as 3D. Definitely the closet for you but they do not have an indoor range. Although they are open all year long, all the shooting is outdoors. If you don't mind the extra drive, Peterborough has an 20m indoor range at Saugeens Shafts as well as indoor and outdoor at Peterborough Fish & Game.

What would be really nice is if Gagnon's or someone opened an indoor range in Durham Region. I see a good business opportunity there and it's missing from the archery market in our area. I think Gagnon's might have had one years ago but now they just have that 10-15m customer range in the back.


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok I'm getting real sick of the cougar at second station, I have a CE Heritgae 150 and 250 in that swamp grass now. Found two of someone elses but no sign of mine. I think next time I'll skip that sucker or move up a little, ya right!


----------



## Cross eyed bear (Feb 7, 2007)

Sounds like it needs a good back stop like the wolf target.


----------



## Jord Hawkins (Mar 9, 2011)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Durham Archers does have some ranges as well as 3D. Definitely the closet for you but they do not have an indoor range. Although they are open all year long, all the shooting is outdoors. If you don't mind the extra drive, Peterborough has an 20m indoor range at Saugeens Shafts as well as indoor and outdoor at Peterborough Fish & Game.
> 
> What would be really nice is if Gagnon's or someone opened an indoor range in Durham Region. I see a good business opportunity there and it's missing from the archery market in our area. I think Gagnon's might have had one years ago but now they just have that 10-15m customer range in the back.


Thanks for the replies folks. I'm actually taking lessons at Saugeen Shafts right now and would continue there after but, well, Durham is cheaper and closer. Less driving time equals more archery time. Something at Gagnon's would definitely be nice but c'est la vie....

I don't think I'll be able to make either of the openhouses - the wife's away on the 7th and I believe we're out of town on the 21st....is it possible to arrange a tour at another time?

Thanks again,
Jord


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Cross eyed bear said:


> Sounds like it needs a good back stop like the wolf target.


NO backstop for you - if you want your arrow back all you have to do is hit the target LOL

Jord there is a list of contacts on the web site to arrange a tour


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Hey bigugly,

Found one of your arrows behind the cougar. It's in the cook house for you.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Funny how when you are a trad shooter you become good at finding arrows. 
PS I remember quite vividly LOL


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Hey Randy

Break out the old BW and come along. Maybe with some luck you can join in the hunt for the " Lost Arrow ". lol!! 
Remember those days?


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks crazymoose. I've been working on the form tips you gave me and it's coming along pretty good. Had to stick with split finger though, just can't get arrows to go where I'm looking with three under. Not that I'm going to beat you anytime soon.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Your taking lessons from paul... oh oh wait till he trys to sell you the second part of the first step to good shooting... lol lol lol Oh and you do know what to do with that extra finger.... lol lol lol going to be a great series the seaway for sure...


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah but I ain't paying him much.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Ted taught me everything I know lol!!! even how to outlast a bonfire in North Bay.


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Out again last night with my boys, didn't leave any arrows behind this time but my shooting really sucked and I mean bad. I've fought with this eye dominance thing to long think I'm going to break down and get a left handed riser and try it out.


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok before I go blowing more money I'm going to take some advice from the guys at Saugeen. Was told to try an eye patch, just closing the eye is ok but an eye patch puts less strain on right eye and in some shooters will change eye dominace. Oh I can gear the laughing at the club now!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Problem with eye patch is then no depth perception ok patch with sights if you have them dialed in and trust them.. Best way to shoot is always with both eyes open.. sights or no sights... switch risers to a lefty then and go low poundage till the motor skills kick in...then go to a higher poundage set of limbs...Hate to ask is buffalo for sale then...pm me if it is


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Buffalo is not for sale I'll try the patch and see what happens. If I have to I'll get a left handed riser and keep the right for my sons. I understand depth perception but I've shot rifle and slug gun for years with one eye shut so I don't buy it. If I can't get it right I'll buy a cheap lefty next year then decide if I want to get another riser. If I can't get it down for hunting season I'll be shooting the xbow. Can't justify another $450 this year.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

i knew it wouldnt be in the hoit la duche tree, it takes an archer with extreme skill, epic concentration, rock solid form, steller aim, and one split secound of all of the previous to fall apart and you watching at that very moment to hit that dam tree.


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

So I tried a few things and lets just sy the Buffalo is not for sale! The eye patch thing was a total flop couldn't stand it! I did take a pair of old sunglasses and punched out one of the lenses, as stupid as it looks it works. When standing straight on I'm still left eye dominate but when lining up for the shot the lens over left eye effects it just enough to make something happen. Did the course three times yesterday with my little guy and only missed foam three times, where they all ten's of coarse not but they were solid 5's...lol I was actually pretty damn happy, didn't tap any trees and didn't loose a single arrow.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

crazymoose,

That pair of one eyed sunglasses you found back in the fall seems to becomming quite the fashion trend over at DA. Maybe you should consider setting up a booth at the tourny and selling them along with Pauls balls.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks like Alex has started quite the trend.


----------

